# have any of you had experience being in fwbs with divorcex women?



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

If so, how did it pan out?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good question, since all divorced women are the same.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Leave me be...


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

And nice reading ofmyintent.....but then you must have some disorder, meh notothered....


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ummm, yeah as a college kid – 21-22 years old. Listen to “Maggie May” by Rod Stewart. That’s the story to a “T”. Yes, it led to a lot of personal heart break and no I wouldn’t trade that experience for anything. At the time, I think we were very good for each other and I really believe my Maggie May cultivated me into being the man that I am today – for better and for worse. Plus, for a 21 year old kid . . . . the sex was OMG!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am a divorced woman that had a fantastic F Buddy a few years ago. Does that help?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Holland said:


> I am a divorced woman that had a fantastic F Buddy a few years ago. Does that help?


Nice psychic reading..

I was asking incidentally because well this is the mens forum, and it seems apt.

But i dont need your approval of what i do....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

haha how on Earth did you interpret anything to do with approval. Drugs much?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

No but its clear you have some issue here....but thsts nit my problem...goodbye..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Issues to the extreme here. Just can't decide which dress to wear out tonight. My nails were done in a lime green colour so it limits what one can wear. Oh well tis just a bit of a White Whine from over here. Carry on....


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Lololol.... yes nice condemnation......ok i had my fun from a web stranger...


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

homerjay said:


> Lololol.... yes nice condemnation......ok i had my fun from a web stranger...


Actually homerj I didnt see anything wrong with what she replied with. 
You asked. 
She told.

She said she had a good experience with a guy...chances are pretty good he did too.

Back on topic. 
I had one for a while and she was wonderful. She was careful about attachments and knew exactly what she wanted. 
But I have met unattached ladies like that as well.

YMMV.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

yes, she did, but then she and her budyd EleGirl clearly had some issue with this post and with me, but meh...i had a reasonable day in the real world, so it didn't bother me at all...:smthumbup: their tone suggested offence, but then it's not my issue, just chilling on a Saturday evening..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

homerjay said:


> yes, she did, but then she and her budyd EleGirl clearly had some issue with this post and with me, but meh...i had a reasonable day in the real world, so it didn't bother me at all...:smthumbup:


You clearly have an issue with people pointing out facts.. oh well. Your intent is more of to harass anyway.. so why would it bother you?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

In all honesty, i don't understand your point. But clearly you and her took some kind of issue with it when no offence or ill-will was intended.....I'm not here to argue, but meh.....


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL. It's been awhile since I've seen a "this is my thread" angry poster.


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

lulz...not angry....just don't like false motives assigned to innocent posts...


----------



## Lone Shadow (Aug 5, 2014)

Holland said:


> I am *a divorced woman* that had *a fantastic F Buddy* a few years ago. Does that help?


This is what I don't get, and from the other responses in this thread, I'm clearly not the only one.

HJ, you asked a very specific, although very subjective, question. Holland, who in her response to your question, admits to being a *divorced woman*, your target audience, and admits to having had a *fantastic experience with a FWB arrangement. *

Nowhere in her response was she offering approval, nor was she suggesting that you were looking for approval. 

Then, to the shock and amazement of all (I assure you), you proceeded to utilize your next few interactions with Holland to insult her, rather than seizing the opportunity to quite possibly learn more.

It speaks loudly to the character of the people here, that despite your flagrant abuses, they continued their efforts to answer your original question with civility.

And to contribute to the thread - Yes, I have had enjoyable FWB arrangements with divorced women in the past.

Best of luck.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

lolololol.....Again I have better things to worry about....bar "all divorced women are the same?" and "Does that help?" lolololol.. 

again, not bothered i have better things to do/care about..


----------

